Ask HN: What companies you know are most true to their mission statement? - vinchuco
======
nhgiang
From reading their job descriptions, I think think-cell, Contiamo, and Exasol
are good ones.

Companies that have managed to maintain a good line of products: Elastic,
Mongo, DigitalOcean, Databricks.

